# Two Thumbs up for Trophy Hunters Supply



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

...and a great logo. Wink, wink.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks guys, we try our best to keep our prices fair to everyone, even in Canada! Do me a favor though, and keep that cold weather of yours up there, it gets cold enough in WI as is!!!!


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

thirdypointer said:


> Do me a favor though, and keep that cold weather of yours up there, it gets cold enough in WI as is!!!!


FWIW you're farther north than I am.


----------

